# Possível Tornado em Cascais, 22 Novembro 2011



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 17:40)




----------



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 17:40)

Por volta das 13h, em Cascais, houve um tornado (twister) muito violento, precedido por uma quebra brutal da temperatura, que se formou entre a Aldeia de Juzo e Birre, e seguiu ym percurso rectilíneo para Sul, bem delimitado (quase «desenhado à régua»), arrancando árvores, antenas de comunicações (a dos Bombeiros de Cascais, na Avª Engº Adelino Amaro da Costa, ficou tombada e retorcida como se fosse feita de papel), postes telefónicos e topos metálicos de chaminés. Seguiu pelo Bairro dos Bem-Lembrados, em direcção ao mar, deixando um rasto de destruição.

Quem o viu passar, junto à Rua Joaquim Ereira, a uns cinquenta metros do Tribunal, ficou impressionado pela quantidade de destroços e folhas que volteavam no ar a grande altura, como se fosse um bando de milhares de pássaros negros enlouquecidos. Um objecto maior, do tamanho de uma grande arca frigorífica, revelou ser a cobertura metálica estilizada de uma grande chaminé de um novo bloco de apartamentos. Receia-se que tenha feito ainda mais estragos ao cair...


----------



## Thomar (22 Nov 2011 às 17:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*

.


----------



## CarlosS (22 Nov 2011 às 17:58)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*

André, infelizmente, ia de carro buscar os meus filhos ao colégio, e não tinha levado a máquina fotográfica, e o telemóvel não tem câmara... Passei pelo rasto de devastação, incluindo ruas obstruídas por completo (a Rua Cesário Verde, por exemplo, no início da descida), mas não tirei - com grande pena minha - qualquer fotografia. 
Como moro em Murches, a seguir a Birre, mas que não foi afectada, não pude voltar atrás, com as crianças no carro. Mas era impressionante o movimento de veículos de bombeiros e da Câmara Municipal a tentarem acudir a tudo na linha de passagem do evento...


----------



## ruijacome (22 Nov 2011 às 20:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*

Olá,

Como são muitas imagens, podem vê-las na nossa página oficial do Facebook em:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.295902440432218.71492.145479932141137&type=1 

As comunicações já foram restabelecidas, tendo que a torre de comunicações nos próximos dias ser reposta pela operadora de telecomunicações.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2011 às 23:13)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Novembro 2011*

*Árvores caídas em Cascais devido ao vento*

O vento forte que se fez sentir esta terça-feira à tarde, em Cascais, levou à queda mais de uma dezena de árvores, o que provocou estragos em carros e habitações, disse à Lusa o comandante dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais. «Foram rajadas de vento muito violentas, fora do normal, num período muito curto de tempo, entre as 13:00 e as 13:10», precisou João Loureiro.
Os ventos motivaram a queda de árvores de grande porte na freguesia de Cascais. «Ao todo registamos 16 intervenções de quedas de árvores, algumas delas estão ainda a ser resolvidas», acrescentou, sem apontar o número de carros e casas afectados.
Segundo o comandante, também a torre de 23 metros do Quartel dos Bombeiros de Cascais sofreu alguns danos, afectando as comunicações. Um comunicado da Câmara de Cascais divulgado ao final da tarde dá conta ainda de que o Parque Marechal Carmona e o Parque da Ribeira dos Mochos estão «encerrados devido aos efeitos do mau tempo que arrancou árvores».
Os dois parques estarão encerrados até segunda-feira, para trabalhos de limpeza e recuperação do relvado, alguns pavimentos e equipamentos que ficaram danificados. Contactado pela Lusa, o Instituto de Meteorologia esclareceu que houve uma «depressão com rajadas de vento de 70 quilómetros/hora».

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

*Cascais: efeitos do vento forte (22.11.2011)*











Fonte das imagens: Associação Humanitária de Bombeiros Voluntários de Cascais


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

*Cascais: efeitos do vento forte (22.11.2011)*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/syPBNIZZ6zuKnArMt7ik"]Vento forte em Cascais arrancou Ã¡rvores centenÃ¡ria - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------

